# אמרו לי שאתה צריך להגיע הערב; סוף סוף, אני מחכה לך כל



## Ali Smith

In the following sentence does צריך indicate an obligation that is being imposed by the speaker on his interlocutor?

אמרו לי שאתה צריך להגיע הערב; סוף סןף, אני מחכה לך כל.


----------



## k8an

Ali Smith said:


> In the following sentence does צריך indicate an obligation that is being imposed by the speaker on his interlocutor?
> 
> אמרו לי שאתה צריך להגיע הערב; סוף סןף, אני מחכה לך כל.



To me it sounds more like one of the following:

1) The speaker has been told by other people that the interlocutor "should be" arriving this evening (as in, he's "expected to" arrive this evening).

2) The speaker has been told by other people that the interlocutor "needs to" or "is supposed to" arrive this evening.

Personally, I think the first option is more likely.

Edit: I should add that the last part of the sentence "לך כל" does not make sense and requires some further clarification.


----------



## Ali Smith

So, would the following translation work?

I was told you should arrive tonight. Finally, I'm waiting for you all.


----------



## k8an

Ali Smith said:


> So, would the following translation work?
> 
> I was told you should arrive tonight. Finally, I'm waiting for you all.



I forgot to address the last part of the sentence.

"אני מחכה *לך כל*" does not stand on its own correctly. I can make two assumptions about what the intended meaning was.

*Assumption 1:*

If you mean to say "I'm waiting for _*you all*_", as in the "_*you*_" is more than one person, then it should say "אני מחכה _*לכולכם*_".

If you're talking only to one person, a male, but you know that he will be arriving WITH other people and you're waiting for ALL of them, then only this second part needs to change.

Thus, it could be

*אמרו לי שאתה צריך להגיע הערב; סוף סוף, אני מחכה לכולכם.*

Or you could just say "*לכם*" for "*you*" as more than one person, instead of "*לכולכם*" for "*you all*".

*אמרו לי שאתה צריך להגיע הערב; סוף סוף, אני מחכה לכם.*

However, this kind of seems a bit unusual logically; it's probably more likely that you'd be speaking to this man either with the rest of the group he's arriving with, or that you'd be speaking to him as though he is part of the group for the entirety of the phrase (and not just where you're told that he's arriving, and then you suddenly include him as a group for the part where you're waiting for him).

If you're going for this option, the first clause will also need to change to reflect the fact that "you" is plural, so: "אמרו לי שאת*ם* צריכ*ים* להגיע הערב"

*אמרו לי שאתם צריכים להגיע הערב; סוף סוף, אני מחכה לכולכם.*

Or again, without the "*all of you"* and just "*for you*" (plural).

*אמרו לי שאתהם צריכים להגיע הערב; סוף סוף, אני מחכה לכם.

Assumption 2:*

If you mean to say "I'm waiting for you *so much*" and the *"you"* is still just one person (male), then it should say "*אני מחכה לך כל כך*". In many (or most) cases, the כל כך would likely come before the verb.

*אמרו לי שאתה צריך להגיע הערב; סוף סוף, אני כל כך מחכה לך.*


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! Maybe I misread the last word. Maybe it’s actually בל (see attachment).


----------



## amikama

The mistake is in your textbook. It should be כל כך instead of כל.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks!
So, should I translate it as follows?

I was told you would arrive tonight. Finally, I'm waiting for you all so much.


----------



## Drink

It's not "you all". לך is singular, so there is only one person.


----------



## Egmont

Ali Smith said:


> Thanks!
> So, should I translate it as follows?
> 
> I was told you would arrive tonight. Finally, I'm waiting for you *all* so much.


The "all" that you saw, כל, is part of the phrase "כל כך" which means "so much."


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks!
How does this sound?
I was told you would arrive tonight. Finally, I'm waiting for you so much.


----------

